

Ask HN: Review My Startup, Yog (like Anchorman...kinda) - PTPells

Hi Everyone,<p>I’ve seen how helpful answers to “Ask HN” requests have been in the past, and now that I’ve released the first version of the social running app I’ve been working on, I figured I would make my first  post to HN to ask for some feedback from you all.<p>Yog (www.getyog.com) as it’s called, allows users from around the world  to run together virtually, in real-time.<p>In short, my intention is to channel peer pressure to  increase the frequency and level at which people exercise. I am focused on synchronous running to start and then once I’ve mastered the social mechanics behind running, I’ll expand Yog to other sports.<p>While there are a slew of run-tracking tools on the market that do a great job of digitally transcribing physical exertion, my ambition for Yog is to create new exercise experiences (think virtual races, in-run challenges, communication, etc.).<p>I released the first version of Yog in mid-November and I’ve been excited by its traction to-date. In just over 8 weeks, users in 73 countries have scheduled 3,100 runs.<p>With an MVP complete, I am now thinking about building out the social infrastructure (i.e. in-app communication, user profiles, points/badging, etc.) to really deliver on the frequency and performance focus I mentioned above.<p>Whether or not you run, I’d love to hear what you all think. Our website (http://getyog.com/) has some more information and the app is free if you want to play around with it: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/yog/id533514312?ls=1&#38;mt=8.<p>Thanks.
-Peter
======
ScottWhigham
Effing clever - love it.

<http://www.getyog.com/>

One suggestion: Make "yog" more meaningful w/ a better tagline. "Run with
friends" isn't very descriptive, exciting, or memorable. Is there a way you
can use rhyming or alliteration in there to make it stick more?

Yog - Jog wars!

Hell, I quit. Never mind. You do that. I clearly am no good haha

~~~
PTPells
Thanks for the thought, Scott.

Regardless of the specific verbiage, you're right - our messaging needs work.
To you, what is the most compelling value of Yog? That's ultimately what I
want our tagline to deliver on.

~~~
ScottWhigham
The race/war aspect - that I don't give in/up before my friend does.

~~~
PTPells
Got it. Thanks, Scott.

------
dlf
Sounds pretty awesome. I've used Runkeeper, but this realtime social aspect is
really cool. Getting into their app marketplace would probably make for a nice
spike in usage.

~~~
PTPells
Thanks. I feel strongly that people should be able to take their health data
wherever they like, so integrating with other services makes great sense.

------
bernatfp
Great Idea, and the execution looks fine too. Will use it for sure!

May I ask how did you get to be featured on TNW, Mashable, etc.?

~~~
PTPells
Thanks! If you have any thoughts or would just like to talke more about the
app in general, shoot me an email. I'm Peter at getyog.com.

RE press, I was diligent about finding writers who had written about similar
things in the past and reaching out to them individually to keep them updated
on our progress. When it was time to launch, I had a handful of people I had
established relationships with over the months leading up.

~~~
bernatfp
Thank you for your reply Peter. This information is priceless. In ~6 months we
will release something and we're starting to think how to make it to these
sites. So again, thanks!

------
knicks_now
What an awesome idea. Whatever social functions you incorporate just make sure
you keep it fitness-focused!

~~~
PTPells
Thanks! The goal is to support a community of people actually exercising
together, beyond talking about it before and after the fact.

------
imtu80
How do you know the other person is running and not riding a bike :)?

~~~
PTPells
There's an upper bound on how fast you can be travelling before being ejected
from a run :)

------
SaraChan
Great idea Peter! Are you open to or looking for any help?

~~~
PTPells
Thanks, Sara! Yep - send me an email; I'm peter at getyog.com.

------
midibite
Smart idea. Good job. Race war ftw!

~~~
PTPells
Thanks!

------
yanivrivlin
Great APP! So much potential!

------
kine
I love this idea

